
Show HN: TechCrunch Adv Filter and News Alerts (feedback Welcome) - willkim
http://crunchtech.co/
======
willkim
TechCrunch has an interesting array of articles, but can be pretty noisy when
you just want to know about interesting startup activity. This scrapes
TechCrunch every hour, going back a few years, and aggregates articles
mentioning startups, scraping their funding amount, investors, relevant
categories, and founded year. You can search these articles by category,
funding amount, and/or founded year.

Would love to hear peoples' thoughts!

